# The hype with relationships



## OutsideYourWorld (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm an introvert myself, and absolutely love being alone, especially on the road. I'm not sure about you guys, but you have to like being alone to SOME extent in this way of travel, unless you're attached at the waist with your S.O. or someone equally close... i always watch that world of "relationships" with curiosity.

That NEED to have someone in that specific way. I have felt much more connected with random stray animals than many of the people I meet. It's cool when I find someone really similar and on the same vibe levels and all, but those come and go (for now, forever, yar), but being alone will always be the reliable love of mine. 

So i'm curious what you others do. Do you travel with some thuper special, do you meet a lot of flings along the way, are you kinda-sorta like me? Do tell.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 8, 2015)

I gotta woman, but I can hit the road for 1/2 year+ and it is just fine. Obviously, I don't need somebody, but for me sometimes a somebody is nice to have. I've met people along the way, but we don't fling. I meet people who are traveling similar as I, but not like me, who are in or not in a relationship, traveling and trying to maintain. 

I didn't ever get the impression that a relationship was at the forefront of anybody's objective.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Mar 8, 2015)

And she isn't the traveler type, then?

I'm a real people-watcher, and I like to see all these little interactions and general values of those around me. From what I see, so... so many people just go from one to the other, thinking of being single as being behind at life, or something. It's interesting.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 8, 2015)

OutsideYourWorld said:


> And she isn't the traveler type, then?
> 
> I'm a real people-watcher, and I like to see all these little interactions and general values of those around me. From what I see, so... so many people just go from one to the other, thinking of being single as being behind at life, or something. It's interesting.



She isn't the traveler type and she never will be as long as she is still her. Do you know yourself well? Why the curiosity about the relationships that others have?

If you have insecurities (or are simply curious, I understand) ask away!

Perhaps, I am a bit off about these things, have patience with me if you will.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm a bit like you. I don't think much about these things, even sometimes feel as if I could maybe be beyond that. like some kind of asexual freak. 

but then I go running into a special gal now and then and that all gets torn down, and I am bewildered. life is still full of surprises.


----------



## wanderwhy (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm terrible at meeting people, generally don't talk much the first few times you meet me. I like to observe and think about what I'm going to say before I say it. Some may think I'm a either a bitch or socially inept...I just think I like to get to know people before I start spilling thoughts. I despise small talk. 

As for relationships, I don't really casually "date." I've had 2 serious relationships (7 years and 4 years) and then a few single dates with people I quickly knew I didn't want to hang out with again. I don't know what that says about me...I think I just don't open up much unless I like you. My quietness makes dating or getting to know someone hard, I'm generally the type to be reading at the bar and hoping no one hits on me. 

My partner now (4 years) is my best friend and travel companion, didn't travel before. Hard to imagine traveling without him or with someone else for that period of time...we're just on the same page.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't mind being by myself, but walking through a city you've never been in at night, alone, sucks. It's nice to have someone that you trust And care for by your side, whether that be a significant other, a road dog, or an actual dog/animal companion. Someone to talk to, someone who has your back and you have theirs. Lately, I've been finding that i have better conversations with myself than i do with Anybody else, though, and that's unfortunate. I was hoping I'd find someone to travel with where I'm at for the moment but people out here have all so far turned out to be Disappointingly Wack. Looks like I'm just gonna have to get a dog.
For me, it's just that after a long day, i spend too much time in my head and its real easy for me to start thinking too much, and then get pissed off or depressed etc. It's nice to have someone there to drink a beer with At the end of a day and read stories to, and just share experiences with. I go to some cool ass places, and they're so much better when you have someone/thing to just be there with you. Also, safety in numbers hahaha. 
As for Random Flings on the road? Hasn't happened to me yet. I'm not the kind of guy who goes out and tries to pick up chicks at a bar or wherever. I don't have the patience, i don't feel like it's worth the effort. It's also expensive! 
I don't like hitting on chicks anyways. I'd much rather have an actual, genuine, good fucking conversation with someone, and that's not going to happen at a bar haha. And sadly, i don't think that'll happen in this town. I've only been in serious relationships; I've never been much of a Toot It N Boot It kind of dude. And at this point in my life, i can't be with someone unless they want to go travel with me, so i don't bother with any of these females around here. Hell, 90% of the chicks my age have kids!
Well, anywho, TL;DR, I'm gonna get a dog.


----------



## veggiekitten (Mar 8, 2015)

I met my road dog on here!! Not long after traveling together, we fell super in love (I know, cheesy) but we haven't left each other's sight for months now. Couldn't imagine traveling with out him. We seem to attract a lot of road dogs along the way however we always find it easier with just the two of us.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Mar 9, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> She isn't the traveler type and she never will be as long as she is still her. Do you know yourself well? Why the curiosity about the relationships that others have?
> 
> If you have insecurities (or are simply curious, I understand) ask away!
> 
> Perhaps, I am a bit off about these things, have patience with me if you will.



I believe I know myself quite well. I'd like to think I have a healthy curiosity about everything I dip my toes into. I just like to see how the other vagabonds and fringers of society deal in that world. 



sofarfromhome said:


> I don't mind being by myself, but walking through a city you've never been in at night, alone, sucks. It's nice to have someone that you trust And care for by your side, whether that be a significant other, a road dog, or an actual dog/animal companion. Someone to talk to, someone who has your back and you have theirs. Lately, I've been finding that i have better conversations with myself than i do with Anybody else, though, and that's unfortunate. I was hoping I'd find someone to travel with where I'm at for the moment but people out here have all so far turned out to be Disappointingly Wack. Looks like I'm just gonna have to get a dog.
> For me, it's just that after a long day, i spend too much time in my head and its real easy for me to start thinking too much, and then get pissed off or depressed etc. It's nice to have someone there to drink a beer with At the end of a day and read stories to, and just share experiences with. I go to some cool ass places, and they're so much better when you have someone/thing to just be there with you. Also, safety in numbers hahaha.
> As for Random Flings on the road? Hasn't happened to me yet. I'm not the kind of guy who goes out and tries to pick up chicks at a bar or wherever. I don't have the patience, i don't feel like it's worth the effort. It's also expensive!
> I don't like hitting on chicks anyways. I'd much rather have an actual, genuine, good fucking conversation with someone, and that's not going to happen at a bar haha. And sadly, i don't think that'll happen in this town. I've only been in serious relationships; I've never been much of a Toot It N Boot It kind of dude. And at this point in my life, i can't be with someone unless they want to go travel with me, so i don't bother with any of these females around here. Hell, 90% of the chicks my age have kids!
> Well, anywho, TL;DR, I'm gonna get a dog.



Why is that unfortunate, to have better conversations with yourself? I think too many people are scared to be alone with their thoughts, and that is unhealthy. Once we see ourselves as our own best friend, we'll never feel alone or "without." In my mind, at least. I find it a scary thought to need someone else beside me. 
I suppose i'm the opposite there. At the end of the day I LOVE finding a little place to set up camp and ponder on the day, relax in silence, and go off into my own little world (some more). I traveled with people on and off, and there is a nice feeling of having other people around to share the day with, the memories and all. Pros and cons to both, eh? 
Haha, Yes the random flings I have had are when I parked myself for a few months to volunteer or work for room and board. Unless I got alcohol in my system my socializing abilities aren't the greatest, and I don't really do the bar thing anymore either. Annoyingly I never meet some cool loner girl in any of the strange places I end up. Shite ;D 

When I was traveling through Eastern Europe there were SO MANY dogs... I wanted to take them all, form a big gypsy caravan of dogs and just wander. So many of them were so nice and just wanted friends.


----------



## spectacular (Apr 9, 2015)

I love being alone too. I think if I was to be with anyone they'd have to be ok with me going off on long walks by myself whenever I wanted


----------



## Art101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Both my gf and myself tend to be antisocial so it works out well.We are content to just be close and read and talk but its not a constant right on top of each other kinda thing.If Im single I am on the road usually travelling and since I travel alone Im used to it,having a partner is nice and all but its not a requirment in my life.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 10, 2015)

Ghostbo said:


> Both my gf and myself tend to be antisocial so it works out well.We are content to just be close and read and talk but its not a constant right on top of each other kinda thing.If Im single I am on the road usually travelling and since I travel alone Im used to it,having a partner is nice and all but its not a requirment in my life.



I guess you both might be antisocial, but perhaps you're just asocial?

Antisocial is a frequently misunderstood term.


----------



## Art101 (Apr 10, 2015)

We dont avoid contact or anything like that we arent hostile but just dont go out much and when we do its usually for a specific reason lol.


----------

